# 2010 hcea international convention and old equipment exposition



## HCEA

Come to the Historical Construction Equipment Association's 25th Annual International Convention and Old Equipment Exposition, Friday, Sept. 10th through Sunday, Sept. 12th, 2010, hosted by our Northeast RockBusters Chapter at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Richmond, Rhode Island! Show hours are Friday, 8:00 to dark; Saturday, 8 to 5; Sunday, 8 to 3. Admission per person 12 or over is $5.00 daily or $10.00 for a weekend pass. 

The show features demonstrations and displays of horse-drawn, gas and diesel-powered antique construction machinery, cable and hydraulic shovels and cranes, hit and miss engines, antique trucks and tractors, and displays by the Quonset Air Museum and the Navy Seabees Museum. The featured machine is a 1928 Wilford Model B Shovel. Men and machines will be excavating, loading, hauling, clearing, grading, screening and crushing in areas within the fairgrounds. Demonstrations include rock splitting by drilling holes and inserting “feathers and wedges” and hammering the wedges to split the boulder, and lifting boulders by using pins and cranes. A crane rodeo is planned, and cable splicing demonstrations are pending. Other HCEA Chapters have been invited to attend, as well as other antique tractor and truck clubs. Inside and outside vendor, flea market and swap meet spaces are available. Golf cart rentals will also be available. 

The Saturday evening banquet will include an auction and raffle. Banquet menu includes clam cakes and chowder, steak or chicken, baked potato, corn on the cob, salad, rolls and butter, coffee/drink and dessert. Price for the banquet is $35.00 per person. 

Limited primitive camping is available at the show site. Campers are advised that they should be self-contained for water, electric and sewer. There are only a limited amount of spaces available with access to electricity and water. These sites will be reserved on a first come, first served basis. There is a dumping station on site. Camping rates are $25.00 per night, per the fairgrounds committee. Websites to other Campgrounds in the area are as follows: Wawaloam Campground, Rhode Island Camping: Family Campgrounds near RI Attractions, RI Parks. 

MOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS: Mention HCEA for reservations and convention rates for the hotels listed below. ALL PRICES PER NIGHT, TAXES ADDITIONAL. 

•	Fairfield Inn & Suites, 4 Universal Blvd., Coventry, RI, phone 401-821-3322. This is the HCEA feature hotel and HCEA Board Meeting location, 17 miles to show site. Continental breakfast & internet access. Double Queen & King $82.00, Executive King Suite $99.00, Spa King $129.00. 
•	Hampton Inn, 850 Centre of New England Blvd, Coventry, RI. phone 401-823-4041. 17 miles to show site. Complimentary breakfast. All rooms $82.00. 
•	Residence Inn by Marriott, 755 Centre of New England Blvd., West Greenwich, RI, phone 401-828-1170. 17 miles to show site. One bedroom and studio suite $109.00. Two bedroom suite $159.00.
•	Springhill Suites by Marriott, 14 James P. Murphy Hwy, West Warwick, RI, phone 401-822-1244. 19.5 miles to show site. Deluxe breakfast. All rooms $99.00.
•	Holiday Inn, 3009 Tower Hill Rd., South Kingstown, RI, phone 401-789-1051. 12 miles to show site, restaurant at motel. Single, double, triple, quad rooms $109.00.

Visit the Rockbusters website at NorthEast Rockbusters - Home for info on other hotels in the area (no HCEA discount), camping reservations, and banquet, vendor and golf cart information. For more information, contact Show Chairman Dave Burnham at 401-294-9259 or [email protected], or Bill Weston at 508-562-7337. See Welcome To The Washington County Fair for directions to the grounds.

The Historical Construction Equipment Association (HCEA), a 501(c)3 non-profit organization founded in 1986, is the only organization in the world dedicated to preserving and documenting for public education the history of the construction, dredging and surface mining equipment industries. Our National Construction Equipment Museum in Bowling Green, Ohio, has seventy construction machines from the early and mid 1900s, and a unique Archives that encompasses sales literature, photographs, repair manuals, business records and more for over 2,800 manufacturers of such equipment from the 1870s to the present day. Visit our site at Historical Construction Equipment Association for more information about the HCEA.


----------



## kau

Sounds like a fun event. Too bad I'm several thousands of miles away.

Would be great if you could post some pictures of the event after it.


----------



## HCEA

We get people from all over the world. Last year we had guests from Peru, New Zealand and Switzerland, among other countries.


----------

